# Can I bring My car In Greece?



## Adrm (Sep 18, 2009)

I've found a new trouble in moving to greece .
Somewhere I read that I must have a car bought in greece if i want to stay there ...
so i have to sell my car in Italy and buy a new one in greece ... but i don't know how trustable is this news 
have someone of you experiences on that ?
Thanks for answering


----------

